# Update on Permenant Residence Applications - Minister Naledi Pandor



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

*Published: 28 February 2014
*
*Permanent Residence*

The DHA has successfully tackled the permanent residence backlog from 2009 to 2013 through the Permanent Residence Backlog Project. The project was able to finalize 25 381 PR applications between September and December 2013.

Although the project was successful, there are still applications that the Department is finalizing as part of a mop-up operation to clean all applications that were lodged before May 2013. We ask clients who are affected to approach the Department for finalization of their outstanding permanent residence applications which fall in the period before May 2013. 

As a measure to sustain the success of the Permanent Residence Backlog Project, the Department is presently working on recent applications from June 2013 onwards, to avoid any future backlogs. Although more capacity is required within permanent residence, there are 20 fulltime adjudicators employed to specifically manage this environment.

The Department will incrementally provide capacity in order to adequately manage permanent residence. I have also instructed the separation of permanent from temporary residence management, including adjudication.


----------

